# x135 Lowrance



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

we got a lowrance x 135 with trolling motor built in transducer and now for some reason when i turn it on it shows 60ft and keeps flashing 60,it is only a year old what could this be,need to get it working right,


----------

